# New pics of Mason 28/6/08



## fallinstar (Jun 26, 2008)

hes been sniffing the mud again! i wonder what it smells like?! well he must like it!









lol he didnt want to stand up normally his back is alot straighter









im gunna look at the camra . . . oh but wait wats that over there? oops









making a get away









thats not my cat!?









o0o whats that up there?!









heres my paw now gimme my toy!









oh my paw is nearly as big as daddys hand!









why wont u give me my duck? i want to kill it!


----------



## Insane (Apr 19, 2008)

He is gorgeous - so lovely and chunky!


----------



## fallinstar (Jun 26, 2008)

thank you


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Oh he's stunning! I love his markings. Please excuse my ignorance, but what breed it he?


----------



## Smudgeypants (Mar 21, 2008)

hes a stunner,,,


----------



## fallinstar (Jun 26, 2008)

thank you 

happysaz, your not ignorent lol hes a rottie x boxer 
although everyone thinks he has mastiff in him he dosnt!
both his parents were pedigrees he was an accident
but hes the best accident thats ever happend to me
ive now got the best dog i could wish for

hes just coming up 5 months old (d/o/b 14/2/08)


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2008)

hes gorgeous... i thort mastiff aswell lol.

luv his sloppy chops


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

hes Absolutley Gorgeous hes going to be a big boy!


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

What a geezar , he is cool .


----------



## fallinstar (Jun 26, 2008)

thank you


----------



## Insane (Apr 19, 2008)

fallinstar said:


> thank you
> 
> happysaz, your not ignorent lol hes a rottie x boxer
> although everyone thinks he has mastiff in him he dosnt!
> ...


I know what you mean - my Sid is a ridgeback x boxer and his parents were both pedigrees and he was an accident but he is totally the best of both breeds so I feel very lucky.


----------



## fallinstar (Jun 26, 2008)

everyone keeps saying he has mastiff in him and some people try to argue with me til their blue in the face, im just like errrm i think i know what my dog is!!!
people try telling me hes a staffy as well! come on! have u ever seen a staff with paws like that?!
i think its the brindle!


----------



## fallinstar (Jun 26, 2008)

thats not my cat 









oh this is my cat! CUDDLES!!!!


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

He looks a big softy, lovely dog


----------



## Meezers (Jun 13, 2008)

I thought mastiff too, but now i know i can see the rottie and boxer in him.

He looks so lovely!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

great pics,,he looks lovely,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## fallinstar (Jun 26, 2008)

thank you


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

hes a gorgeous dog, he looks like a big softy


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

Personally I cant see the Rott in him but that doesnt matter - he is who he is and who he is is GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Hes a sweetie - really good looking lad


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

hes lovely  very good looking


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2008)

fredman said:


> aww, thats sweet, fine animal, have a look at ours, he leaps from speeding cars,
> lol, honest, we made a vid..
> 
> YouTube - This Dogs got Balls!! - Speeding Car Jump!!


show us some pictures of ya dogs aswell plz... both of them.


----------

